# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  Maui Jim 2.50 readers

## amyb

A few weeks ago, Mike R reported on the sunglass readers put out by Maui Jim. Well, today I can endorse them whole heartedly. I have been indoors and outdoors. I have been reading and emailing and preparing lunch-under all conditions the glasses performed amazingly well. It took a while to figure out how to hold things in the "reading Zone" but after that first initiation , like riding a bicycle.


Thanks for the guidance and help, Mike.

----------


## MIke R

they are selling like  hot cakes!!....a great product...and funny you mention it today becasue I learned today they have a very special advantage for me when I am on the boat....now when I need to tie a knot for a customer, I can  actually see what I am doing!!!!...after years of struggling and fumbling to find my reading glasses when I need to tie a knot for someone, now my magnifiers are built into my sun glasses!!...beautiful....

----------


## BBT

Just ordered mine from 35,000 feet somewhere over S Dakota. Great idea. I have always worn MJ.

----------


## JEK

I have an old pair of MJ that are woefully out of my current prescription. Seems my distance vision has re-evolved to 20/20. I think the 1.50s will work for me, so that's what I ordered.

----------


## MIke R

being a Maui dealer has its perks....they sent me this great rug which I promptly brought down to the man cave....  :cool:

----------


## jim2

I  saw the post a couple of weeks ago too and went to the shop here at the beach.  (Stone Harbor !!).  I got the 2.50 enlargement.  They are great for beach reading and the clarity is incredible.  I like them more than my prescription sunglasses.

In stores though I have to bend my head back to read labels on lower shelves.  I look rather  like I'm smelling something foul.

As to the free carpet.  Why relegate such a treasure to the man cave? LOL

jim

----------


## MIke R

> As to the free carpet.  Why relegate such a treasure to the man cave? LOL
> 
> jim



uh..because there was no place for it in the shop and Wendi wanted *NO* part of it in the house????...LOL

besides thats what the shanty is  all about..funky goofy decor...all the way...it was perfect!

----------


## Skeeter

A note on price -- we had a lot of time in the St. Maarten airport, so we checked them out.  They were the exact same price as on-line.  According to the people in the airport, Maui Jim will not allow retailers to sell them at a discount.
I like the general idea of the things, but Maui Jim is not really my style (except maybe for the golf course) so I passed.

----------


## MIke R

you will not find a Maui Jim on sale ever....anywhere

but rumor has it sbhonline folks can get a deal  :Wink:

----------


## NYCFred

> they are selling like  hot cakes!!....a great product...and funny you mention it today becasue I learned today they have a very special advantage for me when I am on the boat....now when I need to tie a knot for a customer, I can  actually see what I am doing!!!!...after years of struggling and fumbling to find my reading glasses when I need to tie a knot for someone, now my magnifiers are built into my sun glasses!!...beautiful....



Yeah, but are they POLARIZED?

----------


## MIke R

absolutely.....every MJ is

----------


## amyb

Fred-they are the real deal.I am thrilled

----------


## JEK

> Fred-they are the real deal.I am thrilled



 What was your discount? Don't answer that, I don't want Mike to have to give back his rug :)

----------


## MIke R

LMAO......the rug aint going back...no freakin way

----------


## JEK

Loving mine on the island!

----------


## amyb

When I saw this thread I thought, OH NO-A RECALL ON MY MAUI READING GLASSES. I love them. Comfortable and great for on the beach reading.

----------


## MIke R

and they continue to sell very well....a note of caution though....I usually wear Maui Jim Sting Rays when I am skiing...one day I wore my 2.5 readers instead and I learned the hard way that when you are going in excess of 50 MPH down the mountain and your eyes inadvertently look through the 2.5 part of the lens and back to the regular lens...you can get some dangerous  but very short term vertigo....LOL...what a freakin surprise *that* was for me!!!

----------


## Rosemary

That must have been a high speed readjustment! I am going to order some this week.

----------

